# My J-Tuner Pics



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Got a copy of some pics from the nice man at J-Tuner. Thought I'd post 'em up as his photo skills are a bit better than mine.  














































Still not very good at resizing pics without messing up the resolution, but hopefully they're ok. 

I quite like the driving along pic, makes me look like I was going really fast, (when I actually wasn't  ).


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks for sharing these very nice pictures of a stunning looking Gtr.
How you can think abouth selling her!!

rb26.


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Nice pics mate.

Neil


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Awesome Pics... Awesome Car...:smokin: 

Can i ask which Bilstein shocks you are using, it's sits so well on the TE37's?

(BTW...Great backdrop, there's some good work on the walls behind you.)


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Awesome pictures, thanks for sharing them. :smokin: :smokin: 

I'm sure even DCD would love such back drops!


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

cool


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

very nice mate


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Great stuff


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Superb pix. I would kill to have the choice of backdrops you have in the UK! Japan, apart from the totally overshot locations, is pretty damn ugly, clattered and uninspiring at the best of times Plus I love that "damp" look UK-shot pictures always seem to have. LOL


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

DCD said:


> Plus I love that "damp" look UK-shot pictures always seem to have. LOL


You mean due to the continuous sh1tty weather?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Really? I thought it was always mild and sunny in the UK?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

nice pics of your car


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Very very nice Tim...
Fantastic location   

Well done...



Mick


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Fantastic pictures Tim 

Always loved your car mate.....


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Mmmmm... nice.  Those wheels in the top photo look phat!


----------



## The Red Racer (May 21, 2004)

I love the front end of that R32, great shots ^^


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

very nice indeed. Rather special number plate too.


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Lovely looking car.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

WOW!!! 

Top car in top pics!! 

Where was the location?


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Looks Stunning :smokin: 

Which issue of J-Tuner is it in?

Chris


----------



## Inn3rchild (Dec 4, 2005)

Its in the one available right now, the next one is out on the 31st, so hurry!

supurb car btw! T


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

Dont normally like r32's but that's really nice. well done


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Amazing pics, your car looks incredible, I wish I has a camera that took pics likes that ... better start saving.

The colour looks so perfect.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

murano3 said:


> Amazing pics, your car looks incredible, I wish I has a camera that took pics likes that ... better start saving.
> 
> The colour looks so perfect.


Id have thought they may be from a proper film camera? The lighting makes a HUGE difference too.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

top pictures

i say always lovely car mate


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Ta very much everybody.  

I was quite surprised with how well the pictures came out considering the weather, (we did all have to stand around in the rain holding radio control flashguns while the photographer lay in a puddle though  ).



rb26 said:


> How you can think abouth selling her!!


Well, I owe my Dad a few quid for the deposit on my new flat, and I hardly used the car in the last year. I’ve also been looking at Yamaha R6s, they seem like a fantastically fast and much cheaper way of getting seriously injured.  Still not 100% sure what I’m doing yet, although the missus is doing a good job of talking me into keeping the GTR a bit longer.  



Pulse D said:


> Can i ask which Bilstein shocks you are using, it's sits so well on the TE37's?


The shocks are height adjustable, fixed damping rate Bilstein ones, not sure of the model number I’m afraid. They have Tein lowering springs on them, and have re-positionable lower spring seats. There are grooves cut into the damper body, and you can put a circlip into whichever groove you want to adjust the height to fixed positions. 

I have to admit the standard range of adjustments didn’t go low enough for me, so I mounted the dampers in a centre lathe and turned additional grooves to allow the spring seats to be lowered, (was careful not to go too deep and cause a leak  ). In case that description is a bit ropey, here’s a pic of when I was messing around with them:












Dave R1001 said:


> Where was the location?


The location was a Bournemouth industrial estate, near Kniverton Road. Everybody I’ve mentioned the location to as being near Kniverton Road seems to know exactly where it is, and give a knowing nod, which is worrying ‘cos its where all the Bournemouth / Boscombe ho’s hang out.  To be honest it’s the only Bournemouth road name I know too, and I used to live just round the corner for the best part of a year. Can’t even remember my old street name!  (Obviously all allegedly, I think a friend told me about Kniverton Road, yeah, that’s it  ).



Thrust said:


> Mmmmm... nice. Those wheels in the top photo look phat!


Yep, bank account wasn’t so phat after buying them though.  




inFOCUS said:


> very nice indeed. Rather special number plate too.


Well spotted. It’s not real though unfortunately, it’s a show plate I had made up for the photos. 

Thanks to Legan, (sky 1t), at www.ukautoplates.com for making that one and my new funky small front one, (not visible in those photos). Another top job as always, cheers mate. :smokin: 



m6beg said:


> Well done...


Cheers, looks like the next issue of J-Tuner should be worth getting as well.  



Dave R1001 said:


> Id have thought they may be from a proper film camera? The lighting makes a HUGE difference too.


It was deffo some digital camera, but it looked like it was worth a few quid. He did have loads of remote control flashes, weird polarizing filters and tons of lenses, which I guess helped. He said just the remote shutter release, (bit of cable with a button on the end), was worth £300 I think, so god knows what the rest of the kit cost.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice pics, who was the snapper?



Dave_R1001 said:


> Id have thought they may be from a proper film camera? The lighting makes a HUGE difference too.


No mate, its all digital now.

Dont look like there was a huge amount of lighting on it apart from the first and third pics, the car to car shot (the moving one) would just be the one attatched to the camera.
Sometimes have a flash inside the car to light the driver up, but that wasnt used there.
The moving one is so good mainly as he got the exposure right. They do first time out, know the settings from experience.


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

SteveN said:


> Nice pics, who was the snapper?


Snapper was Craig Pusey, good bloke, seemed to know his stuff.



> Dont look like there was a huge amount of lighting on it apart from the first and third pics,


On the flashgun pics there were remote control flashes everywhere, when he pressed the camera button the whole place lit up like a christmas tree.  



> The moving one is so good mainly as he got the exposure right. They do first time out, know the settings from experience


Dunno about getting it right first time, I had to drive up and reverse back down that road quite a few times, which was quite an achievement knowing my abilities with the tripple plate clutch. Only stalled it once I think.  I guess they need quite a few shots to mess with settings and pick the best, all the photos he showed me looked perfect. :smokin: 

They did some cool motion blur ones with the camera attached to the car too, which looked amazing when he showed me them in the camera, but they didn't use them in the magazine for some reason.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

SteveN said:


> Nice pics, who was the snapper?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would be suprised Steve. Alot of photographers still prefer film for the effect it gives over digital. Its just alot more expensive and you cant see your work straight away. Ive got a friend from Belgium who uses film through choice when he can.

There is obvious lighting in two of the pics. There is no flash on the tracking pic though. 

lol... theres no way the tracking shot was done in 1 go using a camera in manual mode!!!


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

tim b said:


> They did some cool motion blur ones with the camera attached to the car too, which looked amazing when he showed me them in the camera, but they didn't use them in the magazine for some reason.


I love the way Dino does shots like that. Boom mount and then push the car round the car park!!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Dave_R1001 said:


> You would be suprised Steve.


No i wouldnt.
I meant for the magazine. Every single pic is done on digital. Wont get work using film.

And didnt mean the drive by pic was done in one go! No way, lol.
But if you look at the pics of a good snapper, the difference between the first set of car to car or panning shots and the final ones are very very minor.
Thats another advantage of digital too, can see when youve got it right and can stop without using 100 rolls of film and a ton of runs.

The bolt-on shots always look good where they use suckers etc to hold the camera just off the car, we push the car around at like 2mph and the car looks like its doing 100+ if the snapper gets it right, but ive only personally worked with one snapper who can get those consitantly right so far, its not easy it seems.

But however long it takes, the final result is the main thing and them pics are great


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Tim,

Thanks for the reply regarding the shocks & springs....  I've had alot of experience of Bilstein equipment, and they appear to do the job on R32's looking at your car 

M


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

your motor is sooo sweet tim!


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

Sweet


----------

